# It's...Alive!!!!



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

So my Fog F/X 1741 was dead and after following through the great tutorial on pump repair, I realized that I was missing a critical part to the pump. Boo!
I went to Walmart today to get something to gimp me through this year and got the 20 dollar 400W fogger. On the way home I thought "Hmm, I wonder" and brought it out to the shop. Half an hour later and one pump transplant and my 1741 is Alive!

If anyone is interested, I will post pics of the two pumps and of the new pump installed in the unit.

Happy, happy, happy...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Now that is good news! I have a 1741 that I'd hate to lose - they're workhorses - so buying a cheap machine for parts sounds good to me, especially if you get them at the post-Halloween sales. Did you have any problems getting the fittings to mate? Yes, pics please.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

OK, the link below will hopefully bring you to the web album where I have the following pics:

1. New and old pump side by side (new is on the left)
2. Close up of the label on the new pump. The title has the full number on the bottom of the label. Didn't notice the flash killed it lol.
3. New pump installed. Note that I also used the copper tube from the new fogger. Probably not needed but I had an anal moment and wanted to keep the same orientation.
4. Pic of the box the new fogger came in.
5. Bonus: The new fogger had a low level cutoff that I will install in the F/X at some point.

The fittings are all the same so it's a perfect fit. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/wayne.labanca/Fogger?authkey=Gv1sRgCLbtn4e39caG6wE#


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The pics came through just fine. Thanks. Those little foggers are on sale at Michael's right now for 50% off - worth picking up one just for the parts.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

How much are they at Michael's with the discount? Not that I could return mine at this point lol.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Same price as you paid for yours, ~$20. I bought one of them last year for a cauldron fogger. They work great. They're sold under several brands but Gemmy is the manufacturer.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought 4 of those Gemmy foggers over the last 2 years and only one of them works. 2 of them were not even used, bought new after last Halloween and stored immediately. I pulled apart the pumps as per one of these threads but could not bring the three back to life. They heat up alright and I can hear what I assume is the pump working but no smoke. The only part I didn't pull apart was the level switch. Don't know if that is the problem. Very frustrating.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

If you can hear the pump run then the level switch is fine, it's wired to cut off power to the pump when it's active.
Was it easy to get into those pumps? They don't look very surgery friendly.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, quite easy actually. A few little parts and springs. I vaselined all the washers and put everything back in the way it came out. I've found that a properly functioning fogger gives a puff of smoke before it is ready to go. Nothing with these. I sent a "strongly worded" email to Gemmy and they basically said " wow, that sucks, thanks for the money".


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I guess 20 bucks IS a "suck it up" price. My original plan was to use the Gemmy as a gimp to get through this year and then get something more reliable later on. Just a bonus that I was able to steal the pump to fix the 1741 and the only real benefit is that I have 700W vs 400W. I'm still worried about reliability because of the pump.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya, the problem is they aren't $20 up here, they're $45. Walmart just dropped their price this year down to $25, but everywhere else they are still $45. Still, it's not $300-$400 for a good quality fogger. But it's the principal , dammit . They were brand new, never used . Aw well, I think I may try and pull a couple apart again to see if I am getting fluid passing thru the pump. I am sure the heater is clear cause I can blow air thru it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You say you can hear the pump doing something when you turn it on? I wonder if the pump diode has failed - this would prevent the oscillation that the pump needs to move fluid.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Pump diode? Tell me more


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The diode chops the 60 cycle AC into a 30 cycle signal that lets the magnet in the pump oscillate back and forth to pump the fluid. If the diode fails, the pump gets 60 cycle AC and won't work, although you'll hear a humming sound. The diode is wired in series, in one of the wires going to the pump. It'll probably look like a small lump in the wire, covered with shrink tubing. If you can get a look at the diode to see what kind it is, and it's orientation, you can likely replace it.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, Gary, I will take a look and keep you posted.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Are the pumps uniform in size?? and if not would there be that much difference in flow?
I have a 1000 watt fogger I got at Party City a few years ago and it ran for a big party and ran dry then stopped. I a few 400 watt Gemmy and liteFX foggers too, that I would use if that would work. *What do you think?*


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

I can say from 400W to 700W, they are the same, that's what I did in my repair. I would open up the 1000 and an a 400 and do a visual. My guess is that the pumps are all the same, higher watts just seems to allow you to run longer in a cycle and it's the juice you use that changes the volume.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Super!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you. 
That will give me 2 1000 watt goggers for ground fog
and a 400 mini from Wal mart on a remote for that extra little scear. LOL


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

ok there must be anther problem.
when I pulged the fogger in to heat up (just in case)
the power light came on.
a few minutes laterI realized I hadn't pulged the controler in to the body and when I did the house breaker went off.
it did not blow the fusein the fogger or trip the surge supresor (power strip).
after turning the breaker on the house back on the fogger wouldn't power on again. 

next morning I tried again> with the controled already pluged in and in just a few seconds off with the breaked. 
I reset and changed the controled. and after a few minutes for cooling. 
off goes the house breaker.

what could be wrong? 
why is the fuse not working? 
why is the power strip not tripping?
and most important Is this fogger safe anymore?


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

If your not blowing the fogger fuse or the power strip breaker (the power strip breakers are NOT reliable btw) the overload is in the house circuit and not internal to the fogger. Do you have an outlet in the house that you know has low load you can try?

1. Double check that there is a fuse in the fogger and not a wad of tin foil.
2. Make sure the fuse in the fogger is the correct one. Some people like to stuff a very high rated fuse (or tin foil) in there because the damn thing keeps blowing.  overlooking the fact that there is a reason it is blowing.

If this checks out, take a look at the controller cord, maybe a short in it, although I would expect the fogger fuse to blow if this were the case.

I tend to play with my toys in the kitchen if I'm not in my shop and that also happens to be the location of the most loaded circuits. Try moving to another location.

If you are blowing the house breaker after a short period and not right at power up, I would say you are overloading the house circuit. 1000W is heavy duty.
And BE CAREFUL!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks 
the breaker was for the bathroom lights and an outlet in the car port that does cary a good load when needed.
In the second try I did use a different controler too.
I may tryagain later. getting short on time LOL.
thank you again.
I'll keep trying


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you using the controller that came with the fogger or at least one that lists that fogger in it's compatability list? If not, that could be an issue.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

yes it is one that works together with this fogger.
I think they both came from Spirits a few years ago


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

it acts lke as it gose to start heating it would have proble.
we had used it at a Hpwloween Bash for the humane Society a few years ago and it ran dry for some time before we notice it not fogging. I thought I would try to savage it as they are not cheep for the big ones.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

the (1700 watt) lite FX fogger are different in side so they maynot be of help here.
but I have one called A "FORUM FOGGER" (400 watt) that might have the same in sides.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't know Lite f/x made a 1700 watt unit. What's the model number?


----------

